# Flossy went off lead for the 1st !



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

*Flossy went off lead for the 1st time !*

im so proud of Flossy, today we went for a walk to a huge field, not a soul was about so we got brave and with a pocket full of treats we let Flossy off the lead, she was fantastic, she ran through the fields with the kids loving every second, wish i had taken my camera to show you but i didnt know i was goin to let her off, pics next time x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh well done Paula! You feel like a bag of nerves the first time but the sooner they get used to being off lead the better! Catching her whilst she is still young and reliant on you and being with the pack is fantastic. There'll be no stopping you now. 

Karen xx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

well done for taking the plunge so early


make sure you call her back lots and put her back on lead then let her off again. so many dogs learn that the lead mens the walk ends, so the play up and dont come back whe they see the lead. 

look forward to photos of her next taste of freedom lol


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Karen, it was great, not sure how we would get on with other dogs or people about but we will stick at just us and the field for now and work up to that at a later date, she did so well today im so proud of her x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

yes Kendal i know what you mean, we kept calling her back to us and kept changing which way we were walking to see if she would follow us and she did, the only time she ran off abit from us was when we 1st tried to put the lead back on so we kept it behind our back until she came to us, to late to run then lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

jaimia said:


> Thanks Karen, it was great, not sure how we would get on with other dogs or people about but we will stick at just us and the field for now and work up to that at a later date, she did so well today im so proud of her x


you can let her off on a long line and just let her drag it making sure it is always around your feet so you can stand on it if you need too. then you can let her go further on you only need to get within like 5 feet of her to catch hold of her.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

jaimia said:


> yes Kendal i know what you mean, we kept calling her back to us and kept changing which way we were walking to see if she would follow us and she did, the only time she ran off abit from us was when we 1st tried to put the lead back on so we kept it behind our back until she came to us, to late to run then lol


another thing is every time she comes back touch or catch her collar that way she learn that you only grab hold of her to put her back on lead.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

she didnt run away, she spotted the lead and stayed a few feet away and wouldnt come to me when called, but i told her to stay which she did so i walked to her, really pleased for her 1st time , my 1st time too


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I often put Millie's back on mid walk and/or touch her collar. Give her a loving stroke with lots of praise, oh and of course a treat once the lead is back on.

Whilst I'm faffing around clipping the lead on she's learnt to sit and wait patiently !! I do ask her to 'wait nicely', but I still find it odd that she does just that  But can't complain.

Well done for letting Flossy off the lead. If you can find a tree so hid behind so that she finds you. You need to train her to keep an eye on you too.

When she meets another dog, watch the ritual they go through, you'll probably find that Flossy will roll onto her back to show how submissive she is. Let them interact its very important. If you need to call her back to you, wait for a lull in the ritual, that way you have more chance of her coming to you. If she's too engrossed in the ritual, she might not hear you, or if distracted at the wrong moment the other dog wont like it.

Then look out for warning signed that the other dog is not happy, dropped ears, hackles up, bearing teeth. 

At the end of the day if you're in any doubt, ask the other owner, 'is your dog puppy friendly'. Its nerve racking but essential to socialise the puppy with other dogs. 


Hope that helps.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for advice Julie, im a bit scared of her with other dogs when they are off lead because one had ago at her about 2 weeks ago, the owner said it had never done it before but it really scared both me and Flossy


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie had a run in with a dog once, it was a rather over zealous collie dog (one like lassie). The owner couldn't control it. There was also two young beagles. 

Millie was playing with the two beagles and having great fun when the collie joined in. She was too big and boisterous, but not dangerous. 

Then as we all parted and went on our way, I called Millie to 'come', she looked up and started running to me with much delight and focus on me. The collie came charging over wanting to play some more and ran her over. Millie gave such a crying yelp. Instinctively I scooped her up to check her over. The owner of the collie was very apologetic and was worried she'd been hurt. I think all she had was a big fright and perhaps a bruise.

I was concerned that this would make her nervous around dogs, which I really don't want. But luckily the two beagles came running back and were looking up at Millie with such concern as if to say 'whats happened to our friend' (it was just like a school playground,  ). I promptly put Millie back on the ground inbetween the two beagles. She was fine and sociable straight away.

Millie has a tendency to greet the owner of the other dog too and when play or interaction gets a little rough for her, she hides between their legs as if to say, save me from your dog!.

What I'm saying is, you'll soon learn what your puppy to happy doing and what other dogs are like. It is a little nerve racking, but trust your instinct. If you don't like another dog or owner, take a detour, put her back on the lead etc.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Well done Flossie


----------

